# Vegetable soup.



## rkunsaw (Jul 12, 2014)

My wife canned vegetable soup with veggies from the garden Thursday. Our pantry is getting full.


----------



## Pappy (Jul 12, 2014)

:thumbsup1:I envy you, rkunsaw.  One of the things I miss most was raising our own food and eating good foods all winter long.


----------

